# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  بحر الاحزان

## mervat mohamed

انا مرفت ابلغ من العمر 25 سنه لااعلم من اين ابدء فحياتى كلها مليئة بالاحزان   وخصوصا بعد وفاة امى كنت ابلغ من العمر 12 سنه وبدأت الرحلة تزوج ابى ببنت خالته وكانت لديها 3 بنات ولا استطيع ان اصف المعاناه التى شاهدتها استمر زواجه منها 9 سنوات مرار وعذاب ثم انفصل عنها و جاء بالزوجه التانيه كان لديها ولدين انجبت من ابى ولد وبنت و استمرت المعاناه 13 سنه اعنى من القسوة والكراهية وابى لا وجود له نهائى فى هذة الاحداث فهو تحت طوع امر الزجة التى هى اميرة المنزل كرهت الدنيا والحياه كرهت نفسى صممت ان اكمل تعليمى تخرجت من كلية تجارة وكملت دراسات عليا دبلومه حاسب الى وانتهت الدراسه ولم تنتهى الاحزان ممرت بصدمتين عاطفتين بجانب حياتى الاسريه حطمونى اكثر واكثر عرض على كثير ان اتزوج من رجال اعمال اثرياء ولكنى كنت برفض بشده قررت ان اعطى حبى لمن يستاهلة كان لى صديق اسمه محمود  تخرج من كليه الحقوق يحبنى من اولى جامعه واستمر حيه لى الى ان خلصت دراسه نهائيا 8 سنوات لم يمت حبى فى قلبه اقتربت منه واقترب منى وكان فى ذلك الوقت البيت مدمر من المشاكل مع مرات بابا فلقد تعرضوا لى اخواتها بالاعتداء بالضرب ووصل الموضوع اننى عملت لهم قضيه بالاصايات التى كانت عندى نتيجه الاعتداء ولكن كان محمود لى بالدنيا وما فيها  فكنا بنخرج مع بعض ونتفسح  وبينسينى كل المشاكل والاحزان وشاء القدر كالمغتاد ان يسود فى وجهى قرر محمود السفر للامارات مع اخوه كى يبنى مستقبله ولكنه رفض ان ابقى هكذا فهو يخاف ان يرغمونى على الزواج وهو فى الغربه وخصوصا انه وجدنى انهار نهائيا بسبب مايحدث فقررنا ان نتزوج عرفى ولكن على الورق فقط  وان يكتبى ايصال امانه بعشرين الف جنيه لن يستخدمه الا فى حاله اننى اخونه واقطع الورقه واتزوج وهو فى الغربه  رفضت فى البدايه ان اكتي ايصال الامانه لكنه قال لى اننى مش واثقة من نفسى وانى ممكن اخونه وهو مسافر واتزوج لان لا شئ يثبت زواجنا سوى الورقه وممكن ان اقطعها او انكر الزواج من اساسه لانه على ورق ليس اكثر ولا يوجد لى اى ضرر لانى مازلت عذراء فكتبت الايصال لاثبت له صدق كلامى وهذا ما حدث ولم يتم على زواجنا بعض ايام الى ان حدث اعتداء اخر من اخوات مرات ابويا بالضرب وتجمع الجمبع لدينا وحدث لى حاله اغماء فى هذة اللحظه دخلت اختى لتصلى فوجدت شنطتى مفتوحه فنظرت اليها فوجدت الورقه العرفيه وعندما فقت لم وجه لى زوج اختى الذى كان على خلاف مع بابا بسبب مراته واراد ان يصالحه على حسابى ويخلصه منى لاننى العقبه بالنسبه لمرات بابا سؤال واحد  من محمود وهل سيتزوجك وكانهم ماصدقوا اننى ساخرج من البيت قلت اننى لن اتزوج فهى مجرد ورقه لانه مسافر ويخاف ان يرغمنى احد على الزواج اثتاء غربته قالىولو لازم يتزوجك بكره قلت  ازاى اتزوج سرا بدون علم اهله قالى اه والا حنروح لاهله ونقولهم قولتله انا بنت يعنى مفيش اى مشكلة حدثت كى يستدعى الفضايح دى ولا كانى حامل وعايزين تداروا على الفضيحة وبالفعل قرر ان اقابل محمود وااقوله انه لازم يتجوزنى والا حيروحوا لاهلك قابلته ورفض لانه لايملك شئ نهائيا كى نعيش منه وكيف يتزوج بدون علم اهله ولكن اما يتزوجنى واما ان يتفضح ادام اهله بدون سبب والنهايه حتكون بعده عنى فقبل ان يكون قريب منى بدل من يكون بعيد عنى بفضيحة وتزوجنا وكان وكيلى ابى يا للخسارة بعونى بالرخيص فلم يمضى ايام وبدء ابى ان يتفش فيه اقترحت على ابى ان اتزوج فى مفروش رحبوا جدا ولم يمر على زواجى خمسه ايام الا واخذت شقه ايجار جديد وللمفاجاة رفض ابى ان يشورنى ولم يجيب لى اى شئ وخرجت من عندة بهدومى ورفض ان يكون موجود اساسا وقت خروجى من اليت حتى لا يتطر لاعطائى مبلغ من المال لانه لم يكن لدى انا ومحمود اى شئ وبأدت الحياه لم يمر يوم الا وجاءه استدعى من الجيش تركنى اشتغلت من10 الصبح ل10 بالليل فى معرض موبيليا وسافر 21 يوم بمفردى واصبحت وحيدة انقطعت صلتى باهلى تماما برغبتهم وعندما جاء  كنت تركت شغلى واشتغلت فى مكانين حتى اسد على المصاريف اصبحت الحياة لا توصف تحملت كل شئ كل المسئوليات بمفردى ولم يكن له اى دور سوى انه زوجى وعندما كنت اطلب منه المساعدة يقول لى العيشه دى اهون عليكى من عيشه مرات ابوكى وتحطم كل شئ تحطمت الحياه التى كنت احاول ان ارسمها ومات الامل بالرغم انه يحبنى الا انه لايحب المسئوليه وحتى الان اتحمل المسئوليه بمفردى على الرغم من انه وجد وظيفه ب350 جنيه الا انه قرر ان يعطينى 100 جنيه مساعدة منه انا بدفع 250 ايجار واقساط وميه ونور واكل وافقت لانه لم يكن امامى سوى الموافقه لاننى قررت كثيرا ان انفصل لكنه كان بيرفض بشده انا اعانى فانا اعيش بمفردى لانه بيبات مع اهله وابشتغل نهار وليل كى تستمر الحياه وعمرى بيضيع منى
فانا اعلم انه يحبنى وانه ارغم على الزواج منى وانه لا يحب المسئوليه وانا تعبت تعبت ماذا افعل بالله عليكم

----------


## د.عادل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ارحب بكي يا اخت ميرفت في المنتدى واشكرك على انضمامك لعائلة المنتدى، واتمنى ان شاء الله ان تجدي اصدقاء وصديقات واخوه يعوضوكي ما افتقدتيه منذ طفولتك.

اخي الكريمة

لازلتي في مقتبل العمر وبداية الطريق، فالحياة امامك وستواجهك الكثير من الصعاب، نستعين بالله على تحملها وتخطيها، وخطوات الحياة الصعبة ثقيلة والخطوات السعيدة سريعة، وقد نتعثر في مسيرتنا، وعلينا ان نتعلم من هذه العثرات ولا ندعها تمر دون ان نفهم ونتفكر كيف لنا الا نتعثر مرة اخرى، القدر والنصيب يلعب دور كبير في حياتنا، ونسلم اقدارنا لله سبحانه وتعالى، نحن نعيش ونتعامل مع مجتمع مليئ بفوارق كثيرة سواء كان في الشخصيات او الطباع والاديان وخلافه، والانسان بطبعة ثقيل، لا يتحمله الا من يحبه، لذا العاقل منا من يسعى لحب اكبر قدر ممكن من البشر، وذلك بكسب ودهم والسعي لرضاهم، ويتأتى ذلك بلين القلب والود والحب، قال تعالى : ولو كنت فظاً غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك.
اختي الكريمة
انظري للحياة بنظرة اكثر تفائل ، لا تقفي مكانك وتندبي حظك، مما ذكرتي يتضح انك انسانة قوية الإرادة اكملت تعليمها العالي في ظروف صعبة، تحدى المضايقات والصعاب، لديكي قدرة كبيرة على التحمل والمصابرة.
ولكن
بدلاً من ان تحولي الجميع لاعداء عليكي اكتسابهم ، حتى زوجك تقبليه بما هو عليه، لا يخلوا احد منا من عيوب، قفي بجانبه، ودي اباكي، حتى وان اساء معاملتك، عليكي ان تحاولي ولا تيأسي، عاملي زوجة ابيكي على انها والدتك (الله يرحمها) قدمي العفو والسماح لاقاربها.

تقربي اكثر لله وداومي على الصلاة ، اشكرية في الضراء قبل السراء، وفي الحديث الصحيح : "عجباً لأمر المؤمن، إن أمره كله له خير، وليس ذلك لأحدٍ إلا للمؤمن؛ إن أصابته سرَّاء شكر فكان خيراً له، وإن أصابته ضرَّاء صبر فكان خيراً له" [ رواه مسلم ] .

وفي الحديث: "ما يصيب المسلم من نَصَبٍ ولا وَصَبٍ – وهما المرض والتعب – ولا همٍ ولا حزنٍ ولا غمٍ ولا أذى ، حتى الشوكة يشاكها، إلا كفَّر الله بها من خطاياه" [ متفق عليه ] .

واعلمي بان الله سبحانه وتعالى يحبك: ففي الحديث الصحيح : "إنَّ عِظم الجزاء من عظم البلاء، وإنَّ الله عز وجل إذا أحب قوماً ابتلاهم، فمن رضي فله الرضا، ومن سخط فله السخط" [ رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني ] . 

والاحاديث في هذا الشأن كثيرة، اعتمدي على الله واصبري وان شاء الله الاتي افضل.

تقبلي تحياتي وفي انتظارك دائماً.

----------


## shereno

انا كانت لي تجربة خطوبة للمرة الاول وقد فشلت وكانت قبل الحفلة بيوم وانتهى كل شي , وبعد مرور فترة من الزمن قد تعرضت للنفس الموقف وانتهى بي ايضاً بالفشل , لااعلم مذا يحصل لي عندما تركوني الاشخاص وحيدة دون ان يقف الى جنبي احد , ماذا افعل

----------


## a_leader

> انا مرفت ابلغ من العمر 25 سنه لااعلم من اين ابدء فحياتى كلها مليئة بالاحزان   وخصوصا بعد وفاة امى كنت ابلغ من العمر 12 سنه وبدأت الرحلة تزوج ابى ببنت خالته وكانت لديها 3 بنات ولا استطيع ان اصف المعاناه التى شاهدتها استمر زواجه منها 9 سنوات مرار وعذاب ثم انفصل عنها و جاء بالزوجه التانيه كان لديها ولدين انجبت من ابى ولد وبنت و استمرت المعاناه 13 سنه اعنى من القسوة والكراهية وابى لا وجود له نهائى فى هذة الاحداث فهو تحت طوع امر الزجة التى هى اميرة المنزل كرهت الدنيا والحياه كرهت نفسى صممت ان اكمل تعليمى تخرجت من كلية تجارة وكملت دراسات عليا دبلومه حاسب الى وانتهت الدراسه ولم تنتهى الاحزان ممرت بصدمتين عاطفتين بجانب حياتى الاسريه حطمونى اكثر واكثر عرض على كثير ان اتزوج من رجال اعمال اثرياء ولكنى كنت برفض بشده قررت ان اعطى حبى لمن يستاهلة كان لى صديق اسمه محمود  تخرج من كليه الحقوق يحبنى من اولى جامعه واستمر حيه لى الى ان خلصت دراسه نهائيا 8 سنوات لم يمت حبى فى قلبه اقتربت منه واقترب منى وكان فى ذلك الوقت البيت مدمر من المشاكل مع مرات بابا فلقد تعرضوا لى اخواتها بالاعتداء بالضرب ووصل الموضوع اننى عملت لهم قضيه بالاصايات التى كانت عندى نتيجه الاعتداء ولكن كان محمود لى بالدنيا وما فيها  فكنا بنخرج مع بعض ونتفسح  وبينسينى كل المشاكل والاحزان وشاء القدر كالمغتاد ان يسود فى وجهى قرر محمود السفر للامارات مع اخوه كى يبنى مستقبله ولكنه رفض ان ابقى هكذا فهو يخاف ان يرغمونى على الزواج وهو فى الغربه وخصوصا انه وجدنى انهار نهائيا بسبب مايحدث فقررنا ان نتزوج عرفى ولكن على الورق فقط  وان يكتبى ايصال امانه بعشرين الف جنيه لن يستخدمه الا فى حاله اننى اخونه واقطع الورقه واتزوج وهو فى الغربه  رفضت فى البدايه ان اكتي ايصال الامانه لكنه قال لى اننى مش واثقة من نفسى وانى ممكن اخونه وهو مسافر واتزوج لان لا شئ يثبت زواجنا سوى الورقه وممكن ان اقطعها او انكر الزواج من اساسه لانه على ورق ليس اكثر ولا يوجد لى اى ضرر لانى مازلت عذراء فكتبت الايصال لاثبت له صدق كلامى وهذا ما حدث ولم يتم على زواجنا بعض ايام الى ان حدث اعتداء اخر من اخوات مرات ابويا بالضرب وتجمع الجمبع لدينا وحدث لى حاله اغماء فى هذة اللحظه دخلت اختى لتصلى فوجدت شنطتى مفتوحه فنظرت اليها فوجدت الورقه العرفيه وعندما فقت لم وجه لى زوج اختى الذى كان على خلاف مع بابا بسبب مراته واراد ان يصالحه على حسابى ويخلصه منى لاننى العقبه بالنسبه لمرات بابا سؤال واحد  من محمود وهل سيتزوجك وكانهم ماصدقوا اننى ساخرج من البيت قلت اننى لن اتزوج فهى مجرد ورقه لانه مسافر ويخاف ان يرغمنى احد على الزواج اثتاء غربته قالىولو لازم يتزوجك بكره قلت  ازاى اتزوج سرا بدون علم اهله قالى اه والا حنروح لاهله ونقولهم قولتله انا بنت يعنى مفيش اى مشكلة حدثت كى يستدعى الفضايح دى ولا كانى حامل وعايزين تداروا على الفضيحة وبالفعل قرر ان اقابل محمود وااقوله انه لازم يتجوزنى والا حيروحوا لاهلك قابلته ورفض لانه لايملك شئ نهائيا كى نعيش منه وكيف يتزوج بدون علم اهله ولكن اما يتزوجنى واما ان يتفضح ادام اهله بدون سبب والنهايه حتكون بعده عنى فقبل ان يكون قريب منى بدل من يكون بعيد عنى بفضيحة وتزوجنا وكان وكيلى ابى يا للخسارة بعونى بالرخيص فلم يمضى ايام وبدء ابى ان يتفش فيه اقترحت على ابى ان اتزوج فى مفروش رحبوا جدا ولم يمر على زواجى خمسه ايام الا واخذت شقه ايجار جديد وللمفاجاة رفض ابى ان يشورنى ولم يجيب لى اى شئ وخرجت من عندة بهدومى ورفض ان يكون موجود اساسا وقت خروجى من اليت حتى لا يتطر لاعطائى مبلغ من المال لانه لم يكن لدى انا ومحمود اى شئ وبأدت الحياه لم يمر يوم الا وجاءه استدعى من الجيش تركنى اشتغلت من10 الصبح ل10 بالليل فى معرض موبيليا وسافر 21 يوم بمفردى واصبحت وحيدة انقطعت صلتى باهلى تماما برغبتهم وعندما جاء  كنت تركت شغلى واشتغلت فى مكانين حتى اسد على المصاريف اصبحت الحياة لا توصف تحملت كل شئ كل المسئوليات بمفردى ولم يكن له اى دور سوى انه زوجى وعندما كنت اطلب منه المساعدة يقول لى العيشه دى اهون عليكى من عيشه مرات ابوكى وتحطم كل شئ تحطمت الحياه التى كنت احاول ان ارسمها ومات الامل بالرغم انه يحبنى الا انه لايحب المسئوليه وحتى الان اتحمل المسئوليه بمفردى على الرغم من انه وجد وظيفه ب350 جنيه الا انه قرر ان يعطينى 100 جنيه مساعدة منه انا بدفع 250 ايجار واقساط وميه ونور واكل وافقت لانه لم يكن امامى سوى الموافقه لاننى قررت كثيرا ان انفصل لكنه كان بيرفض بشده انا اعانى فانا اعيش بمفردى لانه بيبات مع اهله وابشتغل نهار وليل كى تستمر الحياه وعمرى بيضيع منى
> فانا اعلم انه يحبنى وانه ارغم على الزواج منى وانه لا يحب المسئوليه وانا تعبت تعبت ماذا افعل بالله عليكم



مش لائى نقطة بداية بالظبط

انا قلقان جدا بصراحة لأن الحب مش كده

فين وصل الامانة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هناك فرق كبير بين الحب و الرغبة فهل انتى متأكدة من حبه ؟؟؟

الآن اصبحتى زوجته فلماذا لا يعطيكى ايصال الامانة؟

اعلمى اختى ان الحيام مليئة بالمشاكل و لن اقول لك الا قوله تعالى ( لقد خلقنا الانسان

فى كبد ) مطلوب منك الان ان تكونى قوية و ان تستعدى لتقبل امر الله و قدره ان شاء

الله سيكون لى عودة فقط اخبرينى بمصير الايصال و هل زاوجكم الان موثق ؟

----------

